# Telecommunications



## AussieInEnsenada (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi All, I'm looking for advice re. internet and mobile phone service (I'll be living in Ensenada). I would really like to have a similar service as the one I currently experience in California. 

I've heard it's relatively expensive (due to the Telmex monopoly) but perhaps there are ways to avoid Telmex? I'm interested to hear how others communicate in Baja..

Thanks
Luke


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If there is no cable service that offers Internet .... then I suggest checking with Telcel or other cellular service. I just signed up with Telcel here because there is no Telmex phone or Internet offered in this small community.

I have an 18 month contract which includes a USB modem for my computer (10 gig limit) and a IPhone with no Internet limits. Both the modem and IPhone are included in the $700 pesos a month contract


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

*Good Advice*



sparks said:


> If there is no cable service that offers Internet .... then I suggest checking with Telcel or other cellular service. I just signed up with Telcel here because there is no Telmex phone or Internet offered in this small community.
> 
> I have an 18 month contract which includes a USB modem for my computer (10 gig limit) and a IPhone with no Internet limits. Both the modem and IPhone are included in the $700 pesos a month contract


I live an hour and a half north of Melaque, Jalisco and use both Telmex and Telcel. Unlimited Internet service and US/Mexico national calling costs $1,100 peso or about $80usd per month. Service is not bad/ not great. I have unlimited Internet through Telcel with my iPhone along with national calling, 700 minutes per month for 1,700 pesos(mxn) per month.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

AussieInEnsenada said:


> Hi All, I'm looking for advice re. internet and mobile phone service (I'll be living in Ensenada). I would really like to have a similar service as the one I currently experience in California.
> 
> I've heard it's relatively expensive (due to the Telmex monopoly) but perhaps there are ways to avoid Telmex? I'm interested to hear how others communicate in Baja..
> 
> ...


TelMex does not offer cellular service, landline and home Internet only.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I think he means Telcel


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Movistar and Iusacell are alternatives for wireless service.

While TelCel is a separate company from TelMex, the rest of the Mexican telephony providers really do consider them both to be a part of a monopoly and requested a formal investigation.
Of the 34 Latin American nations of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, Mexico has the second highest telephony rates. 
[At least, that's what I found on the net...]


----------

